# Has anyone tried to using Synchromesh?



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I've read some info about it, but I only see GM and Honda/Acura owners use it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

what is it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240on430 said:


> I've read some info about it, but I only see GM and Honda/Acura owners use it.


I wouldn't recommend using it in the KA or SR trannies; it's been known to cause premature failure. The gear oil is very light in viscosity.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*rogoman*:_"The gear oil is very light in viscosity."_

Bingo. Use of a too-light gear oil/fluid is asking for trouble ... premature wear.
Pennzoil Syncromesh fluid is very light. Most Nissans take either a 75W-85 or a 75W-90. 

Plenty of both of these proper fluids around if you look hard enough.

Try Red Line Oil or Specialty Formulations ... but there are plenty of other choices out there in addition to these two.


----------

